# [FAQ] livelli

## Flonaldo

Come funzionano i livelli nel forum? si parte da noob e si finisce con cosa? passando per?

e sopratutto chi li ha scelti?  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Laughing: 

----------

## dappiu

credo che siano

noob

Tux's lil' helper

apprentice

guru

l33t

veteran

e i moderatori possono sceglierselo.

Quelli che tu chiami "livelli" li sceglie l'amministratore del forum

----------

## Cagnulein

e sopratutto a cosa servono -.-

----------

## silian87

 *Quote:*   

> e sopratutto a cosa servono -.-

 

Credo che servano per gasarsi e fare messaggi inutili come questi (mio compreso)

 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## gutter

 *silian87 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Credo che servano per gasarsi e fare messaggi inutili come questi (mio compreso)
> 
>   

 

LOL  :Laughing: 

----------

## randomaze

Perché hai messo "very OT"? Al limite dovresti usare FAQ  :Wink: 

----------

## RenfildDust

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Perché hai messo "very OT"? Al limite dovresti usare FAQ 

 

Adesso è tutto più chiaro, tra non molto sarò Guru:lol:

----------

## gutter

 *dappiu wrote:*   

> 
> 
> e i moderatori possono sceglierselo.
> 
> 

 

In realtà non possiamo scegliere niente  :Wink: 

----------

## Giepi

ah non potete farlo?! O_O

Potete solo moderare?! Bruttissimo!

Io mi gaserei a trovare una bella definizione da infilare in quello spazietto minuscolo!  :Razz: 

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

i livelli del forum servono per farti il figo con gli amici. Prova ad andare dal tuo migliore amico e fagli: "lo sai che sono l33t nel forum di gentoo??!" sono sicuro che sarà molto interessanto ed apprezzerà la cosa

----------

## comio

 *ProT-0-TypE wrote:*   

> i livelli del forum servono per farti il figo con gli amici. Prova ad andare dal tuo migliore amico e fagli: "lo sai che sono l33t nel forum di gentoo??!" sono sicuro che sarï¿½ molto interessanto ed apprezzerï¿½ la cosa

 

io fra pochi post divento veterano... quasi quasi faccio spam  :Smile:  cosÃ¬ mi sbrigo prima... naaaaaaaa

ciao

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

è quello che sto facendo anche io  :Laughing: 

----------

## X-Drum

 *ProT-0-TypE wrote:*   

> ï¿½ quello che sto facendo anche io 

 

GG questo Ã¨ lo spirito giusto  :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

perchè non vedo bene le lettere accentate??? che è successo?? ma voi le mie le vedete?

----------

## comio

 *ProT-0-TypE wrote:*   

> perchï¿½ non vedo bene le lettere accentate??? che ï¿½ successo?? ma voi le mie le vedete?

 

prova a settare il set caratteri sul 8859-1 (o -15).

ciao

----------

## X-Drum

 *ProT-0-TypE wrote:*   

> perchè non vedo bene le lettere accentate??? che è successo?? ma voi le mie le vedete?

 

hai ragione e' da stamattina che mi si è sfasato tutto,

sembra un problema di charset, che abbiano modificato qualcosa sul

forum? le mie impostazioni non sono state modificate di recente (browser)

edit: passano dal charset 8859-1 al 8859-15 si risolve

ma boh  :Surprised:  prima nn mi era accaduto con la 8859-1

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

 *comio wrote:*   

> 
> 
> prova a settare il set caratteri sul 8859-1 (o -15).
> 
> 

 

è questo il mio charset! e non ho modificato nulla... che strano...

[il problema è soprattutto quando mi quotate.. anche voi avete lo stesso problema??]

----------

## comio

 *ProT-0-TypE wrote:*   

>  *comio wrote:*   
> 
> prova a settare il set caratteri sul 8859-1 (o -15).
> 
>  
> ...

 

io vedo tutto ok con quel charset

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

Screen

----------

## evil_getta

Anche io ho ogni tanto il problema dei charset.

Quando spunta il problema le accentate possono essere:

- punti di domanda

- altre lettere accentate

- cose che nn ho mai visto prima

- un misto delle tre precendeti

E questo anche se metto 8859-1 o 8859-15. Cambiano solo i "cosi" al posto delle lettere accentate.  :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked: 

----------

## Danilo

Ma che significa esattamente l33t?    :Surprised: 

----------

## Ty[L]eR

 *Danilo wrote:*   

> Ma che significa esattamente l33t?   

 

l33t -> elite -> fiQo insomma  :Razz: 

----------

## X-Drum

 *Danilo wrote:*   

> Ma che significa esattamente l33t?   

 

5cr1v3r3 1n qu3570 m0d0 f4 53n71r3 l4 g3n73 l337

m4 4 m3 53mb4 d4 l4m3r!!!  :Laughing: 

----------

## evil_getta

 *X-Drum wrote:*   

>  *Danilo wrote:*   Ma che significa esattamente l33t?    
> 
> 5cr1v3r3 1n qu3570 m0d0 f4 53n71r3 l4 g3n73 l337
> 
> m4 4 m3 53mb4 d4 l4m3r!!! 

 

Quoto totalmente!

----------

## comio

 *X-Drum wrote:*   

>  *Danilo wrote:*   Ma che significa esattamente l33t?    
> 
> 5cr1v3r3 1n qu3570 m0d0 f4 53n71r3 l4 g3n73 l337
> 
> m4 4 m3 53mb4 d4 l4m3r!!! 

 

non tutti sono l33t... quindi traduco:

 *X-Drum-tradotto wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Scrivere in questo modo fa sentire la gente leet
> 
> ma a me semba (ndt: manca una erre) lamer!!! 
> ...

 

 :Very Happy: 

ciao

----------

## evil_getta

 *comio wrote:*   

> ...
> 
> non tutti sono l33t... quindi traduco:
> 
>  *X-Drum-tradotto wrote:*   
> ...

 

E nella tua traduzione manca un "da"  :Very Happy: 

Siamo troppo OT adesso però, rasentiamo lo spam  :Very Happy:  (io per primo ben inteso)!

----------

## gutter

 *X-Drum wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 5cr1v3r3 1n qu3570 m0d0 f4 53n71r3 l4 g3n73 l337
> 
> m4 4 m3 53mb4 d4 l4m3r!!! 

 

Quoto  :Wink: 

----------

## Danilo

 *comio wrote:*   

>  *X-Drum wrote:*    *Danilo wrote:*   Ma che significa esattamente l33t?    
> 
> 5cr1v3r3 1n qu3570 m0d0 f4 53n71r3 l4 g3n73 l337
> 
> m4 4 m3 53mb4 d4 l4m3r!!!  
> ...

 

Grazie,

anche xche' non mi piac ki storp le parol  :Wink: 

----------

## X-Drum

 *comio wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *X-Drum-tradotto wrote:*   
> 
> Scrivere in questo modo fa sentire la gente leet
> ...

 

si sono un leet-lamer-sgrammaticato

e dopo queste "rare perle" di saggezza mi st****izzo  :Very Happy: 

bye

----------

## SilverXXX

Anche io o problemi di charset.

ps che font usi prototype?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

I numerini e i livelli sono la cosa piu' inutile che ha questo forum (per fortuna non esiste la barra che indica quando si passa ad un'altro livello cone succede in altri forum)

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

 *SilverXXX wrote:*   

> Anche io o problemi di charset.
> 
> ps che font usi prototype?

 

uso i font "Serif". e tu? e soprattutto, che font usano quelli a cui funzionano gli accenti qua??

Chissà perchè questo cambiamento.. sarà sempre per il nuovo baselayout?

EDIT: Ho fatto un giretto nel forum e mi sono accorto che vedo tutti gli accenti, tranne quelli di x-drum e comio! che fonts usate?

voi vedete i miei? --> è ò à ù ì

----------

## SilverXXX

Io uso i bitstream, e vedo i tuoi accenti. Abbiamo lo steso problema

----------

## Flonaldo

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> I numerini e i livelli sono la cosa piu' inutile che ha questo forum (per fortuna non esiste la barra che indica quando si passa ad un'altro livello cone succede in altri forum)

 

Sulla barra di passaggio quoto perfettamente, sui livelli no! La vedo una cosa carina...

----------

## lavish

 *Flonaldo wrote:*   

>  *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   I numerini e i livelli sono la cosa piu' inutile che ha questo forum (per fortuna non esiste la barra che indica quando si passa ad un'altro livello cone succede in altri forum) 
> 
> Sulla barra di passaggio quoto perfettamente, sui livelli no! La vedo una cosa carina...

 

Immagino di aver capito a cosa si riferisse fedeliallalinea.. venire attaccati per l'alto numero di post (è successo) e vedere gente che posta stron***e per far salire il numero di post.

----------

## RenfildDust

Anche a me i caratteri si vedono come nell'immagine linkata, ma solo su questo topic. In più sto navigando (occasionalmente) con Mac OS..

Comunque a me Guru piace di + di l33t. Quando diventerò Guru sarò avaro di post  :Laughing: 

----------

## lavish

Io mi sento vecchio... ma non ho ancora 21 anni  :Confused: 

----------

## wolf3d

su un'altro forum (molto noto) per questa storia hanno agito in questo modo:

-eliminazione del numero totale post

-scritta customizzabile dopo tot mesi (se non ricordo male 12 mesi)

-i mod hanno avatar un pò più grosso e titolo in una scritta diversa

comunque non mancano interventi del tipo:

-"ma sentilo questo, registrato 2 mesi fa e dice queste cose"

-"ma sentilo questo 3 anni di account e dice queste cose"

 :Wink: 

----------

## RenfildDust

 *wolf3d wrote:*   

> su un'altro forum (molto noto) per questa storia hanno agito in questo modo:
> 
> -eliminazione del numero totale post
> 
> -scritta customizzabile dopo tot mesi (se non ricordo male 12 mesi)
> ...

 

Ma sentilo questo è ancora un ...   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

(E' uno scherzo amichevole  :Wink:  )

----------

